# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Invite and mass dm in telegram

## artem0000007

*
by usernames / number / id
• Invite without the risk of a group ban
• Collect the audience and filter from bots and duplicates for free
• We provide a report on the work done
• Any volume

Contact us here:
TG: Telegram: Contact @Tele_garant | @Tele_invite
Whatsapp: +4915788833663
Viber: +4915788833663


Payment Methods
Crypto, Paypal or Credit Card"*

----------


## jacki65

Can we share them through WhatsApp because I do have not a telegram account?

----------

